# Problem z NFS

## radek-s

Sciężkę do montowania mam podana w /etc/fstab

przy wylaczaniu komputera zamiast najpierw odmontowac zasob,

czesto jest wylaczana siec - i zasob nie moze zostac odmontowany...

system probuje odmontowac zasób....az go recznie wylacze.

czy jest jakies lekarstwo na to?

----------

## gexcite

netmount uruchomiony?

----------

## radek-s

tak, uruchomiony

----------

## gexcite

Co z zależnościami kolejności uruchamiania? Pewnie raczej OK? Sieć zarządzana jakimś managerem? Jak się zachowa przy uruchamianiu sieci standardowymi skryptami, bez managera? Też miałem cuda na kiju jak był manager.

----------

## radek-s

cały czas mam problem z odmontowaniem nfs podczas wylaczania komputera.

Czy mozna napisac skrypt i wrzucic go do /etc/conf.d/local

a w nim - dopoki nie nfs nie bedzie odmontowany, czekaj???

pozdrawiam

----------

## tgR10

man umount i poczytaj o opcji force i lazy

albo zainteresuj sie autofs

dziwne ze wylacza siec przed odmontowaniem nfs'a nie grzebales w skryptach startowych i zaleznosci nie zmieniales ?

uzywam nfs'a od poltorej roku non stop na stable i unstable x86 i x86_64, niemialem takich problemow

----------

